# [Soft]Alternative à CandyBar



## giloo (14 Mai 2005)

salut, je souhaiterais changer les icones systeme mais candybar est payant (meme en désinstallant et en le réinstallant: ça me met d'entrer mon numéro de série: en gros, je n'ai plus de période d'essai gratuite).
vous ne connaitriez pas un logicile alternatif à candybar qui aurait les meme caractéristiques?

ce serait cool.

gildas


----------



## iDiot (14 Mai 2005)

Sur windows, il suffisait de supprimer les fichiers correspondant à l'application dans le registre systeme apres la desinstallation et le tour etait joué  Mais sur mac, je ne sais pas si c'est possible... 

Post inutile, je sais...


----------



## giloo (14 Mai 2005)

très utile au contraire
j'avais jeté l'application mais pas le fichier ds les préfs et l'tour est joué
nickel
ça marche impec

merci windaubien

gildas


----------



## iDiot (14 Mai 2005)

Hé hé... Content d'avoir servis à quelque chose pour une fois  

On a demandé Superman? J'arrive! Je te laisse, le devoir m'appel :rateau:

Bonne soirée


----------

